# New Here-Confused about Lab Results



## ErinSunshine7 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to this board. I am a 25 year old female who has Hashimoto's Disease. I am really confused on my latest lab results. Back in November, my Endo did blood work, I was on 125mcg of Synthroid, and the TSH came back at 3.01. Me and her both agreed we like to keep my TSH a little lower than that, so she upped my Synthroid to 137mcg. After being on that for 6 weeks, my TSH came back at 1.4-perfect!!!! So she said to come back in 6 months for another blood draw. I did that and my TSH came back at 3.77 way too low for my liking. I feel best when its around 1-2. So, I called the nurse, and asked why they didn't up my perscription, and she came back that the Dr. wrote in the chart that the levels were okay. I wanted to speak with her immediatley as I was really confused as to why she did not up my Synthroid to 150. Now, I know the lab ranges go all the way up to a TSH of 5 and still consider it normal. However, as an Endo, she should know that the new standards are more like anything over 3 is hypo. And not only that but how could she up my dosage with a TSH of 3.01 a year ago, but now with a TSH of 3.77 she won't??? Anyways, she was on vacation and the nurse said she would call me when she got back. Do you think that I am being rude for calling and wanted to know what is going on? Am I crazy for thinking this is not a good level for me? I know I definately don't feel as good as I could. And not only that, why wouldn't she up it this time, when she did the last time especially since the TSH is worse than before? I am really confused, any insight would help. Thanks so much.


----------

